# "Αυτός" προσωπική ή δεικτική;



## fifini (Feb 5, 2015)

Καλημέρα σας, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω έναν κανόνα για το πότε η αντωνυμία "αυτός" ειναι προσωπική και πότε είναι δεικτική. Συνήθως οι προσωπικές αντωνυμίες συνοδεύουν κάποιο ρήμα. 
π.χ. Φέρε αυτό ( εδώ είναι προσωπική;)
Φέρε αυτό το βιβλίο ( εδώ ειναι δεικτική λογικά)
Φέρε μου αυτό (εδώ λογικά είναι δεικτική)
Πώς θα πω στους μαθητές μου να τα ξεχωρίζουν; Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.....


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2015)

Εγώ γιατί έχω καταφέρει να ζήσω μια ζωή χωρίς να χρειαστεί να διακρίνω τη διαφορά; Γιατί πρέπει να πονοκεφαλιάσουν οι μαθητές για να διακρίνουν αν το _αυτός - αυτή - αυτό_ δείχνει ή απλώς αποτελεί έμφαση για το ότι κάτι δεν το κάνουμε εγώ ή εσύ;


----------



## fifini (Feb 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ γιατί έχω καταφέρει να ζήσω μια ζωή χωρίς να χρειαστεί να διακρίνω τη διαφορά; Γιατί πρέπει να πονοκεφαλιάσουν οι μαθητές για να διακρίνουν αν το _αυτός - αυτή - αυτό_ δείχνει ή απλώς αποτελεί έμφαση για το ότι κάτι δεν το κάνουμε εγώ ή εσύ;



Καλά, δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας, εννοείται... Απλά καλό είναι να διευκρινίζονται κάποια μικρά θεματάκια για να είναι ο κόσμος μας πιο όμορφος, δίχως απορίες....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2015)

fifini said:


> Καλά, δε θα σκάσουμε κιόλας, εννοείται... Απλά καλό είναι να διευκρινίζονται κάποια μικρά θεματάκια για να είναι ο κόσμος μας πιο όμορφος, δίχως απορίες....


Άσχετο (ή όχι), αλλά πώς μπορεί να είναι πιο όμορφος ένας κόσμος χωρίς απορίες; :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άσχετο (ή όχι), αλλά πώς μπορεί να είναι πιο όμορφος ένας κόσμος χωρίς απορίες; :)



Απορίες ας έχουμε. Άποροι να μην είμαστε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2015)

Σε όλα τα παραδείγματα του πρώτου μηνύματος πρόκειται για δεικτική αντωνυμία, πάντως.


----------



## fifini (Feb 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Σε όλα τα παραδείγματα του πρώτου μηνύματος πρόκειται για δεικτική αντωνυμία, πάντως.



νομίζω πως είναι αντίστοιχο με το φέρ' το, άρα νομίζω πως είναι προσωπική. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω,μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας :bored:


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2015)

Μήπως όμως είναι «Φέρε αυτό και όχι εκείνο»;
(Αν το κάνεις this στα αγγλικά και όχι it, τότε είναι δεικτικό.  )


----------



## fifini (Feb 6, 2015)

Έχει κανείς το τηλέφωνο του Μπαμπινιώτη να ρωτήσω; (Έχω σκάσει λίγο)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2015)

Σε συναισθάνομαι και παρακολουθώ με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, δυστυχώς όμως δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω - και όχι μόνο επειδή δεν έχω το τηλέφωνο του Μπαμπινιώτη.

Έχω μια φίλη δασκάλα, αν θέλεις μπορώ να την ρωτήσω πώς το κάνει εκείνη.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2015)

fifini said:


> Έχει κανείς το τηλέφωνο του Μπαμπινιώτη να ρωτήσω; (Έχω σκάσει λίγο)


http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=10


----------



## Themis (Feb 6, 2015)

Κουίζ μου θυμίζει αυτό το ερώτημα. Βάσει της τυπικής γραμματικής λογικής, θα συμφωνήσω με την SBE ότι και στα τρία παραδείγματα έχουμε δεικτική αντωνυμία. Θα συμφωνήσω επίσης με όλους ότι αυτό μικρή σημασία έχει. Για διδακτικούς σκοπούς, σκέφτομαι (αλλά δεν το έχω δει πουθενά, οπότε μη βαράτε) ότι:
Φέρε αυτό το βιβλίο - δεικτική
Φέρε αυτό - δεικτική, όπως ακριβώς και πριν. Απλώς έχουμε ελλειπτική διατύπωση της παραπάνω πρότασης και, σε φυσικό λόγο, σχεδόν σίγουρα την περίπτωση που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ (=φέρε _αυτό_ το βιβλίο - όχι το άλλο με τις συνταγές).
Φέρ' το - προσωπική. Εδώ η διατύπωση δεν είναι ελλειπτική, η ενδεχόμενη προσθήκη του βιβλίου θα νοηθεί είτε σαν προσθήκη επεξήγησης σε ήδη ολοκληρωμένο νόημα (φέρ' το, το βιβλίο = το βιβλίο ντε, όχι το κολοκύθι) είτε σαν προληπτική επανάληψη του αντικειμένου (φέρ' το το βιβλίο - κατά το: τον είδα τον Γιάννη).
Πάντα διαισθητικά, τεμπέλικα και με αποποίηση ευθύνης.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 6, 2015)

Κάποιες δικές μου σκέψεις:

Για τις προτάσεις «Να έρθεις εσύ, όχι αυτός» και «Να έρθει εκείνος, όχι αυτός» τι θα λέγαμε;
Αφού το «εσύ» είναι προσωπική, θα είναι και το «αυτός» προσωπική, και αφού το «εκείνος» είναι δεικτική, θα είναι και το «αυτός» δεικτική;

Η αντωνυμία «αυτός, -ή, -ό» είναι κατά βάση δεικτική, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται και ως προσωπική για να δηλώσει το τρίτο γραμματικό πρόσωπο. 
Βέβαια, στην πρόταση «φέρε αυτό το βιβλίο» είναι δεικτική μόνο, γιατί το «βιβλίο» είναι στο τρίτο πρόσωπο. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η διάκριση για την οποία μιλάμε όντως μικρή σημασία έχει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2015)

I want _you _to come with me, not _him_.
Get that one to come, not this one.

Ορίστε, η αγγλική μετάφραση βοηθά και πάλι.


----------



## Themis (Feb 6, 2015)

Inachus said:


> Για τις προτάσεις «Να έρθεις εσύ, όχι αυτός» και «Να έρθει εκείνος, όχι αυτός» τι θα λέγαμε;
> Αφού το «εσύ» είναι προσωπική, θα είναι και το «αυτός» προσωπική, και αφού το «εκείνος» είναι δεικτική, θα είναι και το «αυτός» δεικτική;


Η μόνη λογική απάντηση είναι ότι πρόκειται για προσωπικές αντωνυμίες, χωρίς να εξαιρείται το "εκείνος". Το "εκείνος" άλλωστε χρησιμοποιείται σαν υποκείμενο ρήματος έχοντας ακριβώς την ίδια συντακτική λειτουργία με το "αυτός". Δεν έχει σημασία αν εκείνη τη στιγμή δείχνουμε κάποιον με το δάχτυλο: τα ίδια ισχύουν για το "αυτός" και μπορεί κάλλιστα να ισχύουν και για το "εσύ" ("Ελάτε μαζί μου εσύ, εσύ κι εσύ". Μην τρελαθούμε!).



Inachus said:


> Βέβαια, στην πρόταση «φέρε αυτό το βιβλίο» είναι δεικτική μόνο, γιατί το «βιβλίο» είναι στο τρίτο πρόσωπο.


"Πρόσωπο" έχουν μόνο τα ρήματα.



Inachus said:


> Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η διάκριση για την οποία μιλάμε όντως μικρή σημασία έχει.


Το μόνο σίγουρο.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 6, 2015)

Themis said:


> Η μόνη λογική απάντηση είναι ότι πρόκειται για προσωπικές αντωνυμίες, χωρίς να εξαιρείται το "εκείνος". Το "εκείνος" άλλωστε χρησιμοποιείται σαν υποκείμενο ρήματος έχοντας ακριβώς την ίδια συντακτική λειτουργία με το "αυτός". Δεν έχει σημασία αν εκείνη τη στιγμή δείχνουμε κάποιον με το δάχτυλο: τα ίδια ισχύουν για το "αυτός" και μπορεί κάλλιστα να ισχύουν και για το "εσύ" ("Ελάτε μαζί μου εσύ, εσύ κι εσύ". Μην τρελαθούμε!).


Ρητορικά ήταν τα ερωτήματα. Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω κι εγώ.
Ακόμη και το «εκείνος», που είναι δεικτική, στο παράδειγμά μου λειτουργεί ως προσωπική, εφόσον δηλώνει το τρίτο γραμματικό πρόσωπο.

«Πρόσωπα» έχουν και οι προσωπικές αντωνυμίες, αλλά έχεις δίκιο, κάτι άλλο ήθελα να γράψω.


----------



## fifini (Feb 10, 2015)

Άρα αγαπητοί, πού καταλήγουμε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2015)

Στο ότι το _αυτό(ς)_ είναι δεικτική αντωνυμία όταν δείχνει, όταν μπορεί να υπονοηθεί ένα «όχι εκείνο(ν)».


----------



## fifini (Feb 11, 2015)

Όταν στη θέση του "αυτός" μπορεί να μπει το "εκείνος" τότε ,ναι, είναι δεικτική αντωνυμία!!!! Θα δείξει...


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2015)

Προσοχή! Ο Νίκελ δεν είπε ότι _"Όταν στη θέση του 'αυτός' μπορεί να μπει το 'εκείνος' τότε ,ναι, είναι δεικτική αντωνυμία!"_. Είπε ότι _"το αυτό(ς) είναι δεικτική αντωνυμία όταν δείχνει, όταν μπορεί να υπονοηθεί ένα «όχι εκείνο(ν)»"_. Όταν δηλαδή υπονοείται "αυτό(ς) εδώ, όχι εκείνο(ς) εκεί". Αλλά και πάλι χρειάζεται προσοχή. Στη θέση κάθε "αυτός παίζει/ χορεύει/ κοιμάται" μπορεί να μπεί ένα "εκείνος παίζει/ χορεύει/ κοιμάται", ακόμα και όταν υπάρχει έμφαση: _αυτός_ παίζει (εννοείται: όχι εκείνος/ εσύ/ εγώ), _εκείνος _παίζει (εννοείται: όχι αυτός/ εσύ/ εγώ)_.

_Ο παραλογισμός του τυπικού γραμματικού χαρακτηρισμού είναι ότι αρνείται να αναγνωρίσει στην περίπτωση αυτή το "εκείνος" σαν προσωπική αντωνυμία, αλλά επιμένει ότι το "αυτός" είναι προσωπική αντωνυμία. Ας προσεχτεί επίσης ότι το "αυτός" σε λειτουργία προσωπικής αντωνυμίας κατ' εξοχήν χρησιμοποιείται (στον δυνατό τύπο) σε περίπτωση έμφασης, όταν δηλαδή έχει ουσιαστικά και δεικτική σημασία. Από το ΛΚΝ: *1α.* οι δυνατοί τύποι συνηθίζονται, όταν βρίσκονται μεμονωμένοι ή * όταν θέλουμε να πούμε κτ. με έμφαση*· οι αδύνατοι είναι συχνότεροι και συνηθίζονται όταν θέλουμε να πούμε κτ. χωρίς έμφαση ή αντιδιαστολή και λέγονται πάντοτε μαζί με το ρήμα : _Είδες το Γιώργο; - Τον είδα αλλά δεν του μίλησα. *Αυτόν φώναξε κι όχι εμένα*._ Επίσης: *2.* η ονομαστική του δυνατού τύπου _αυτός_ αποτελεί το εννοούμενο υποκείμενο κάθε κλιτού ρηματικού τύπου γ' προσώπου· *αναφέρεται μόνο σε περιπτώσεις έμφασης ή αντιδιαστολής*: _Εσύ, ~ κι εγώ θα είμαστε στο δεύτερο αυτοκίνητο. _Πρόκειται για περιπτώσεις όπου θα ταίριαζε μια χαρά και το "εκείνος" _με την ίδια ακριβώς συντακτική λειτουργία_.

Οποτεδήποτε το "αυτός" βρίσκεται σε θέση αυτοτελούς υποκειμένου, η γραμματική το θεωρεί προσωπική αντωνυμία, ασχέτως έμφασης ή δεικτικής σημασίας. Με τη "θέση αυτοτελούς υποκειμένου" εννοώ ότι πρέπει να βγει απ' τον λογαριασμό η περίπτωση "αυτό είναι το σπίτι μας", όπου υποκείμενο παρόν και κατονομαζόμενο είναι "το σπίτι μας" και η γραμματική θεωρεί το "αυτός" δεικτική αντωνυμία.

Όταν διδάσκουμε σε παιδιά, η γοητεία της απλότητας των κανόνων μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει σε μεγάλες δυσκολίες. Τα παιδιά δεν αισθάνονται καμία ανάγκη να δικαιολογούν αναδρομικά τους γραμματικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Θα λειτουργήσουν με αδυσώπητη απλή λογική. Ίσως πουν π.χ. ότι στο "εκείνος παίζει" είναι δυνατόν να αντικαταστήσουμε το "εκείνος" με το "αυτός", οπότε το "αυτός" είναι δεικτική αντωνυμία. Μπλέκουμε! Από την άλλη, ο διδάσκων δεσμεύεται από την επίσημη γραμματική και χρειάζεται να τη δικαιολογεί, ακόμα κι όταν αυτή χωλαίνει. Νομίζω ότι η μόνη οδός διαφυγής είναι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η σχετικοποίηση. Αν η επίσημη γραμματική θέλει παντού και πάντα το "εκείνος" να είναι δεικτική αντωνυμία, ας είναι. Αλλά στην περίπτωσή μας θα είναι σημαντικό να ειπωθεί ότι η δεικτική αντωνυμία _έχει ρόλο προσωπικής αντωνυμίας_. Πυρήνας του γραμματικού χαρακτηρισμού είναι η συντακτική λειτουργία. Ας μάθουν τα παιδιά να ξεχωρίζουν χωρίς αμφιβολίες το υποκείμενο, ας αποκτήσουν και μια κατανόηση του τι είναι η αντωνυμία, κι ας διατηρήσουν ερωτηματικά για το πώς ακριβώς χαρακτηρίζεται η κάθε αντωνυμία.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Έριξα μια ματιά τώρα (δεν είναι κατάλληλες οι μέρες για έρευνα) στη _Σύγχρονη Πρακτική Γραμματική_ της Γεωργίας Κατσούδα. Εκεί αναφέρεται ότι, ανάλογα με τη συντακτική τους θέση, οι αντωνυμίες διαιρούνται σε ονοματικές (η αντωνυμία αντικαθιστά ουσιαστικό) και επιθετικές (η αντωνυμία προσδιορίζει ουσιαστικό). Στα παραδείγματα που δίνει, οι προσωπικές ανήκουν στις ονοματικές και οι δεικτικές στις επιθετικές — αλλά σαν να υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος εδώ. Στα αγγλικά θα λέγαμε ότι το this είναι ονοματικό στο This is a good book και επιθετικό στο This book is mine. Ποιο λάθος βλέπω; Στα παραδείγματα των δεικτικών αντωνυμιών στο βιβλίο διαβάζω: _Αυτό το παιδί. Εκείνη η μπλούζα. Αυτή μου μίλησε._ Στο τρίτο παράδειγμα η δεικτική αντωνυμία _αυτή_ είναι ονοματική, αντικαθιστά ουσιαστικό.


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2015)

Έχεις δίκιο βέβαια. Κατά τα άλλα, η διάκριση μεταξύ ονοματικής και επιθετικής αντωνυμίας φαίνεται χρήσιμη από την άποψη της συντακτικής λειτουργίας.


----------



## cougr (Feb 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έριξα μια ματιά τώρα (δεν είναι κατάλληλες οι μέρες για έρευνα) στη _Σύγχρονη Πρακτική Γραμματική_ της Γεωργίας Κατσούδα. Εκεί αναφέρεται ότι, ανάλογα με τη συντακτική τους θέση, οι αντωνυμίες διαιρούνται σε ονοματικές (η αντωνυμία αντικαθιστά ουσιαστικό) και επιθετικές (η αντωνυμία προσδιορίζει ουσιαστικό). Στα παραδείγματα που δίνει, οι προσωπικές ανήκουν στις ονοματικές και οι δεικτικές στις επιθετικές — αλλά σαν να υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος εδώ......... _Αυτή μου μίλησε._ Στο τρίτο παράδειγμα η δεικτική αντωνυμία _αυτή_ είναι ονοματική, αντικαθιστά ουσιαστικό.



Μήπως θα έπρεπε να έγραφε ότι οι δεικτικές αντωνυμίες είναι *κυρίως* επιθετικές *αλλά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις*, καλή ώρα σαν το παραπάνω παράδειγμα, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι εμπεριέχει δεικτική πρόθεση; Για παράδειγμα, _Αυτή μου μίλησε_ = _Αυτή η γυναίκα μου μίλησε_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2015)

Δεν θα συμφωνούσα καν για το «κυρίως». Οι δεικτικές είναι είτε ονοματικές είτε επιθετικές. «Αυτήν θέλω, αυτήν, αυτήν!» Καραμπινάτη ονοματική δεικτική.


----------



## cougr (Feb 11, 2015)

Good point!


----------



## fifini (Feb 13, 2015)

Μόλις βρήκαμε ένα ακόμα άλυτο πρόβλημα του σύγχρονου κόσμου... Εγώ ομολογώ πως ακόμα δεν έχω βγάλει κάποια άκρη...


----------



## Alfie (Feb 14, 2015)

Πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια (όταν μπορώ να εικάσω ότι εν ζωή βρισκόταν από τη σημερινή σύναξη μόνο ο Nickel και ίσως μερικοί ακόμα φοιτούσαν σε νηπιαγωγείο:devil:) εισέπραξα μια κατσάδα γιατί είπα "αυτή το έχει". Τότε μου επισημάνθηκε ότι αυτό ήταν αγενές και η σωστή ευγενική φράση ήταν "εκείνη το έχει".
Δεδομένου ότι η κατσάδα εκφράστηκε σε επαγγελματικό χώρο και από άτομο που εκτιμούσα, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έκτοτε -ακόμα και σήμερα- προσπαθώ να τηρώ αυτή την προσέγγιση.
Κι έρχεστε σήμερα να μου πείτε ότι αυτό που εγώ αντιμετώπιζα ως κανόνα δεν έχει σημασία;
Μα τίποτα δεν θα μείνει στη θέση του;:woot:
Μα χρειαζόμαστε σταθερά σημεία αναφοράς αφού...:huh:


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2015)

Μα καλά σου είπαν — απλώς ξεφεύγουμε από τους γραμματικούς κανόνες.
Αν είπες «αυτή το έχει», εικάζω ότι αναφερόσουν σε κυρία που ήταν παρούσα, μπροστά σας, και σας άκουγε. Θα έπρεπε να πεις: «Η κυρία Μαίρη το έχει». Άκου εκεί «αυτή»!

Το «εκείνη» είναι εξίσου αγενές, απλώς δεν βρίσκεται μπροστά εκείνη να το ακούσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2015)

Και ιδού τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει ένα κόμμα: «αυτή, το έχει!» (π.χ. σε συζήτηση όπου η παριστάμενη και δακτυλοδεικτούμενη κυρία Μαίρη μόλις διατύπωσε κάποιο εντυπωσιακό συμπέρασμα).


----------



## erenta (Feb 8, 2022)

Κι εμένα με απασχολεί αυτό το θέμα και έτσι ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτό: 








image


Image image hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2022)

Την είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ίσως επειδή έχω απωθήσει οτιδήποτε συνέβη το 2015. 

Σχετικά με τη συζήτηση που κάνετε στους GTP: Όπως τα _τον/το_ είναι χρήσιμα για να διακρίνουμε αρσενικά από ουδέτερα, τα _αυτή/αυτήν_ είναι χρήσιμα για να διακρίνουμε ονομαστική από αιτιατική πτώση. Όταν λέμε «αυτή τη γυναίκα», δεν χρειάζεται -ν αφού η πτώση φαίνεται αμέσως από το «τη». Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε για ευφωνικούς λόγους, εκτός αν κάποιος προφέρει όταν μιλάει «αυτή ντη ντραπεζαρία». Είναι απαραίτητο (για μένα) το -ν όταν έχουμε αντωνυμία σε αιτιατική: «Αυτήν θέλω!» Εκεί δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το ρήμα που ακολουθεί αρχίζει από γράμμα που ζητά το -ν. Με ενδιαφέρει να φανεί ότι είναι αιτιατική. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου και αυτήν εφαρμόζω.


----------



## erenta (Feb 8, 2022)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση. Είδες όμως πόση παρανόηση υπάρχει και τι τελικά κάνουν οι μεταφραστές; Σου λένε αφού ο κανόνας λέει -ν, εγώ θα βάζω παντού -ν, εφόσον το «την» είναι η επόμενη λέξη και αρχίζει από -τ.


----------



## erenta (Feb 10, 2022)

fifini said:


> Έχει κανείς το τηλέφωνο του Μπαμπινιώτη να ρωτήσω; (Έχω σκάσει λίγο)


έχω το μέιλ του ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

Πάντως, μια ενδιαφέρουσα αξιοποίηση σώματος κειμένων είναι η αναζήτηση στο ΛΝΕΓ. Δίνει:
505 ευρήματα με *αυτή τη(ν)*
1 (ένα) εύρημα με *αυτήν τη(ν)*: υπ' αυτήν την έννοια ταυτίζεται με την έννοια τού υπουργικού συμβουλίου.
Τα υπόλοιπα *αυτήν *είναι προσωπικές αντωνυμίες, π.χ. ΑΣΤΡΟΝ. _νέα Σελήνη_ φάση κατά την οποία η Σελήνη βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στον Ήλιο και τη Γη και στρέφει προς αυτήν τη σκοτεινή της όψη.


----------



## erenta (Feb 10, 2022)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, μια ενδιαφέρουσα αξιοποίηση σώματος κειμένων είναι η αναζήτηση στο ΛΝΕΓ. Δίνει:
> 505 ευρήματα με *αυτή τη(ν)*
> 1 (ένα) εύρημα με *αυτήν τη(ν)*: υπ' αυτήν την έννοια ταυτίζεται με την έννοια τού υπουργικού συμβουλίου.
> Τα υπόλοιπα *αυτήν *είναι προσωπικές αντωνυμίες, π.χ. ΑΣΤΡΟΝ. _νέα Σελήνη_ φάση κατά την οποία η Σελήνη βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στον Ήλιο και τη Γη και στρέφει προς αυτήν τη σκοτεινή της όψη.


Και πώς καταλαβαίνεις πότε είναι προσωπική και πότε δεικτική;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

Η προσωπική είναι θεομόναχη, δεν προσδιορίζει ουσιαστικό (_Αυτήν θέλω_).
Η δεικτική ακολουθείται από ουσιαστικό (_Αυτή την κούκλα θέλω_.)


----------



## erenta (Feb 10, 2022)

nickel said:


> Η προσωπική είναι θεομόναχη, δεν προσδιορίζει ουσιαστικό (_Αυτήν θέλω_).
> Η δεικτική ακολουθείται από ουσιαστικό (_Αυτή την κούκλα θέλω_.)


Μια συνάδελφος όμως σήμερα βρήκε, ξεφυλλίζοντας τη Δομολειτουργική Γραμματική Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη, σελ. 298, ότι οι δεικτικές αντωνυμίες: α) Χρησιμοποιούνται ως επίθετα (π.χ.: Αυτόν τον μήνα) αλλά και β) Σε ονοματική χρήση, όταν επιτελείται δείξη στον μετέχοντα (π.χ.: «Ο δάσκαλός μου είναι αυτός»).


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

Πού διαφέρουν αυτά από εκείνα που έγραψα στο #36 και πώς επηρεάζουν τη συζήτηση για το -ν;


----------



## erenta (Feb 10, 2022)

Στο ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να καταλάβει κανείς ποια είναι δεικτική και ποια είναι προσωπική, για να δει εάν ισχύει ο κανόνας του τελικού -ν που γράφει η Σχολική Γραμματική για την προσωπική αντωνυμία. 

Π.χ. στο «Αυτήν θα πάρουμε», λέει η συνάδελφος ότι μπορεί να είναι και προσωπική και δεικτική.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

erenta said:


> Π.χ. στο «Αυτήν θα πάρουμε», λέει η συνάδελφος ότι μπορεί να είναι και προσωπική και δεικτική.


Μα έχει σημασία; Αφού δεν υπάρχει ένα ουσιαστικό με το άρθρο του μετά που να δείχνει ότι έχουμε αιτιατική πτώση (π.χ. _Αυτή την κούκλα θα πάρουμε_), θα βάλουμε το ν για να δείξουμε ότι είναι αιτιατική. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε συντακτική ανάλυση για να μιλήσουμε με σαφήνεια!


----------



## erenta (Feb 10, 2022)

Σε αυτά τα παραδείγματα, είναι όλες δεικτικές; Γιατί βάζει τελικό -ν τότε η Σχολική Γραμματική;

1) Από *αυτήν την* άποψη είναι πιο ισχυρή από τη δυνατότητα...
2) Σ' *αυτήν την* περίπτωση η σύνδεση είναι δύο ειδών:...
3)...έχουν με *αυτήν την* έννοια μια λειτουργία προσδιοριστική...


----------



## erenta (Feb 10, 2022)

Συγγνώμη, Νίκο, σε κούρασα και ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα τι μου λες. Θα τα ξαναδιαβάσω όλα με προσοχή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

erenta said:


> Γιατί βάζει τελικό -ν τότε η Σχολική Γραμματική;


Επειδή τα έγραψε άλλος συγγραφέας από εκείνον που έγραψε στο ίδιο βιβλίο τα «αυτή τη(ν)». Είπαμε ότι επιτρέπονται, βάσει χρήσης, και οι δύο περιπτώσεις.

_Τι τα πιάνει κι αυτή την ώρα μάλιστα;
Ας σταματήσετε αυτή τη φλυαρία!
πληροφορεί ο Μιχάλης ότι αυτή τη φορά ήταν συνεπής και ήρθε στην ώρα του
οι σύνθετες των οποίων το ένα συνθετικό προέρχεται από αυτή τη λέξη
Απαγορεύεται η είσοδος σε όσους δεν εργάζονται αυτή τη στιγμή_


----------

